#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in madhya pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in madhya pradesh

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Madhya Pradesh:*Indian Institute of Technology (IIT) IndoreMaulana Azad National Institute of Technology, (MANIT) BhopalPt. Dwarka Prasad Mishra IIITIIITM,GwaliorDAVV UniversityMITS GwaliorUniversity Institute of TechnologyMedicaps Institute of TechnologySamart Ashok Technology InstituteGyan Ganga Institute of Technology*Details of Top 10 Engineering Colleges in Madhya Pradesh:
*
*1.) Indian Institute of Technology (IIT) Indore
**Year of Establishment:* 2009

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
One time payment
     INR 25000

 Payable every semester
     INR 32550

 Refundable caution deposit
     INR 1000

 Total fees payable at the time of admission
    INR 40076




*Placement:*
Welcome to the recruitment zone of IIT Indore. With a strong emphasis on interdisciplinary learning and all round development, the graduates of IIT Indore are bound to be the perfect blend of diverse knowledge, technical expertise, and leadership ability. It is common knowledge that IIT has helped India become a world leader in science and technology. So you're at the right place...
The Placement Office handles all facets of campus placements for the graduating students of IIT Indore. This involves establishing contact with companies, arranging for tests and group discussions, holding pre-placement talks, conducting final interviews, and any other kind of recruitment related activity. Well equipped with first-rate infrastructure, the Cell caters to all the requirements of organizations, at every stage of the placement process.

*Address:* IET-DAVV Campus: IIT INDORE (IITI), M-Block, IET - DAVV Campus, Near Asaram Bapu Square, Khandwa Road, Indore - 452 017, Madhya Pradesh  India.





  Similar Threads: AISECT University, Mendua, Raisen (Madhya Pradesh) btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Top engineering colleges in uttar pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in uttar pradesh Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh my marks in aieee is 52 and i am PASS HSC OF Madhya Pradesh ... my marks in aieee is 44 and i am PASS HSC OF MAdhya Pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, (MANIT) Bhopal
**Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Information Technology & Software EngineeringIndustrial & Manufacturing EngineeringMaterial Science and Metallurgical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringTextile EngineeringCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer ApplicationsComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
*  S.No*
 *Name of Branch   * 
 * Students Eligible*
*Students Placed*

  1
  Civil Engineering
        55
        55

  2
  Mechanical Engineering
        79
        79

  3
  Electrical Engineering
         72
       72

  4
  Electronics and Communication Engineering
        104
       104

  5
 Computer science Engineering
         65
        65

  6
  Information Technology
          59
        59

  7
  M C A
           41
         41

  8
  M.TECH
           9
         9

  9
  M B A
           12
         12

  10
  Architecture
             6
          6


  Total
            502
         502





*Address:* MAULANA AZAD NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY (MANIT) BHOPAL- 462051 India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) PT. DWARKA PRASAD MISHRA IIIT
**Year of Establishment:* 2005.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Tuition Fee* 25000.00
Gymkhana Fee 1000.00
Examination Fee 1000.00
Registration Fee 1000.00
Medical Insurance + PHC Fee 500.00
Total 28500.00

*Placement:*
PDPM IIITDM Jabalpur is a residential Institute set up by Ministry of Human Resource Development, Government of India. The Institute offers interdisciplinary teaching and research programmes that integrate engineering design and manufacturing with information technology. The Institute is being nurtured and developed with the cooperation of Japan. Japan Government has formed a consortium of six Japanese universities and six industries to give academic support to the Institute. The agreement to make every effort to collaborate the development of IIITDM Jabalpur was assigned between the two sides by the Honourable Prime Minister of India, Dr. Manmohan Singh and Mr. Junichiro Koizumi, the Honourable Minister of Japan in 2005. The discussions to rope in the Japanease Automobile Conglomerate and other industries in the consortium is in progress.

*Address:* Jabalpur Dumna Airport Road, P.O.: Khamaria, Jabalpur  482 005, Madhya Pradesh, India

----------


## raymayank

*4.) IIITM,Gwalior
**Year of Establishment:* 1997.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
B.Tech(ICT) + M.Tech(ICT)B.Tech.(ICT) + MBA*Fee Structure:*
*Course*
*Tuition Fees*
*Semester Fees (Examination)*
*Registration/Enrolment Fees etc.*
*One Time Payments**
*Total Institute Fees*
*Hostel Room Charges*
*Hostel Mess Fees (Includes Rs.2000/- as security)*










IPG
25,000
1,000
2,700
7,200
35,900
6,500
8,000



*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Morena Link Road  Gwalior, Madhya Pradesh 474010.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) DAVV University
**Year of Establishment:* 1964.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
Information TechnologyComputer EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation Engg.Electronics & Telecommunication Engg.Mechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
The Academic programmes of the institute are supplemented through practical training of the students during inter-semester breaks. More than 80% of students have already taken up such training in the previous sessions. Efforts for placement of students after their degree are being made. Many Reputed and large Organizations have selected our Student. It is expected that large number of Companies will visit the institute campus for conducting interviews for the potential candidates from the forth-coming academic session. Few organizations have already interacted for this purpose. Training & Placement cell has started functioning in this direction. Students has also Performed tremendously well in GATE, GRE and in All India examination.

*Address:* Khandwa Road, Indore, Madhya Pradesh, 452017, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) * *MITS Gwalior
**Year of Establishment:* 1957.

*Affiliation:* Autonoums Institute.

*Courses:*
Electrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringCSE/ITElectronics & Communication EngineeringChemical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Gola Ka Mandir, Racecourse Road, Morar, Gwalior  Madhya Pradesh 474005.

----------


## raymayank

*7.)University Institute of Technology
**Year of Establishment:* 1970.

*Affiliation:* Barkatullah University.

*Courses:*
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
A very effective and meaningful interaction is maintained with prospective employers by Prof. In charge Training, Placement & Student's welfare. Following are the facilities provided to the organization who conduct campus recruitment programme in the Institute: 
 Place for Displaying publicity posters and charts etc. 
 Facilities for Pre-Placement talks, tests, group discussions, personal interviews. 
 Guest house accommodation in the campus. 
 Transport facility 
 Modern educational technology aids 
 Up-to-date database of the students. 
 Act as an interface for prospective employers and employee.

The Placement Cell with representative faculty and experts from all branches guides the students in sharpening their skills via-a-vis a requirements of the industry and arranges for their campus placements. The final and the pre-final year students have already in their hands the offers from major corporate - TCS, Satyam, Polaris, Infosys, Convergys, Wipro Spectramind, Hutch, HCL, Indian Defense Services, only to name a few.

Apart from the campus recruitment the students from the institute have been placed with all top public sectors and corporate that include CSIR, DRDO, ISRO, BARC, BHEL, BEL, NTPC, IBM, HSBC, CISCO, PCS, HM, Nalco, Bajaj Allianze, ICICI Lombard, HDFC and many more.

*Address:* Barkatullah University, Hosangabad Road, Bhopal - 462 026.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Medicaps Institute of Technology
**Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya(RGPV), Bhopal.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & CommunicationsElectronics & InstrumentationElectrical & ElectronicsMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
 *Branch*

*CS*

*IT*

*EC*

*EI*

*EE*

*ME*

*Total*


*Year*


2007
48

34

29

61

21

52

251


2008

55

55

47

57

46

77

337


2009
46

48

51

30

37

32

272


2010
91

45

25

18

14

13

263


2011
131

65

40

49

28

47

496



*Address:* A.B. Road, Pigdamber, Rau Indore  453331.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Samart Ashok Technology Institute
**Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Prodyogiki Vishwavidyalaya.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and Communication EngineeringBio-Medical EngineeringPetro Chemical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
1st Year Total - 12,450/-
2nd Year Onwards - 27,425/-

*Placement:*

*Mastek* 


*Google Adware Ltd.*


*Reliance infocom*


*Cipla Ltd.*


*Torry Harris Business Solution*


*Zensar Technologies Ltd.,Pune*


*GMR Group,Banglore*


*Lupin Laboratories, Mandideep*


*IBM INDIA*


*Lambent Technologies,Nagpur*


*Mahindra & Mahindra*


*Incture Technologies Ltd.*


*ICICI Prudential life insurance company*


*TATA Elxsi*


*Genpact Software*


*Birla Soft*


*AMW ASIA*


*Xansa India* 


*UES-Indian Army*


*US Technologies*


*BD Innoware* 


*Shree Construction Company Ltd.,Indore*



*Swaraj Tech*

*Tata Power*


*T.I.M.E.*

*T-System*


*Punj Llyod*

*Real Power Software*


*L&T Core*

*JK Industries*


*Sasken Communications*

*Ashok Leyland*


*Persistent Systems*

*Career Forum Pvt.Ltd.*


*PT Education Services* 

*Shree Construction Company* 


*Dilip Buildcon Pvt. Ltd.*

*Tally Solutions*


*Gammon Cooling Towers*

*Releiance Energy*


*Bina Refinery Ltd.*

*NIIT Ltd.*


*C-Sam Inc.*

*Mphasis -EDS*


*John deere*

*Etamne*


*Hexaware Technologies*

*M/s JMC Projects Ltd.*








*Address:* Samrat Ashok Technological Institute, Netaji Subhash Marg,Civil Lines, Vidisha, Madhya Pradesh,464001, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*10. Gyan Ganga Institute of Technology
**Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Prodyogiki Vishwavidyalaya.

*Courses:*
Mechanical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
*Name Of the *Compa*n*y*
*Numb*ers Selected*

*TCS*
*218*
*

*Zensar*
*07
*

*Hexaware*
*01
*

*Syntel*
*01*

*SHRIRAM TRANSPORT FINANCE CO.*
*04**

*TRIMURTI ENTERPRISES*
*04*

*SUVIDHA ENGRS. INDIA (P) LTD.*
*01*

*WIPRO BPO*
*01**



*Address:* P.O. Tilwara Ghat, Near Bargi Hills, Jabalpur-3.

----------


## HURRICANE

where is JUET, Guna...???

----------

